# Video at Vellum announces Fun New Concept Crossword Puzzle Book Coming Soon.



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Vellum Publishing Inc. posted a video announcing that coming soon is a new concept in crossword puzzles for the Kindle.  For more information on this new book for fun on the Kindle go to www.newkindlebooks.com


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

We're excited!  It's time for fun on the Kindle! Dr. Wright Engel's Perpendiction Puzzle Book is published! Hear Dr. Engel explain his creation and see a sample puzzle at www.newkindlebooks.com  How good are you at solving a Dr. Wright Engel Perpendiction puzzle?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Crosswords are a great thing, but could you explain in what way these puzzles are a new creation?  I looked at the link but don't understand in what way they're different.  Puzzles that are the same across and down have been around for ages.  And it seems to me that solving them using the tiny Kindle keyboard would be sort of frustrating to those of us with imperfect vision.  What am I missing?


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

The concept is that all the words in the puzzle are always 6 letters, the same vertically and horizontally, and though it can't be filled out on the actual grid because of the Kindle's limitations, it still allows for a good mental workout as the clues are considered.  The directions at the front of the book that can be read when a sample is downloaded state that the puzzle solver can use his/her own grid as he/she works at the clues given on the Kindle puzzle or use the note-taking option to type in each clue and save it to look at as more and more clues are solved.  Vellum is attempting to stretch Kindle usage a little and have some mental fun while using the Kindle.  We'll see how it goes.  All the best, and thanks for the input.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.  I like the idea of experimenting with stretching Kindle usage, simply to explore what works and what doesn't.  I have to say I'm not convinced that a crossword falls in the former category, but I wish you luck!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Fun idea!!  It's good to stretch the boundaries of what's expected sometimes, that's how innovation happens. 

Here's a thought.  How about you make the clues a link that when clicked on bring up a webpage (maybe wikipedia or google search) that helps the player figure out the clue a little more.  That's my million dollar idea, just a gift card for Amazon as payment is all that I ask!!  tehe     

Good Luck!!
Rachel


----------

